# S5 / Kommunikation mit .NET



## _dm_ (10 Juni 2005)

Hi all, 

ich bin dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, das Daten an eine S5 sendet, bzw aus dieser liest. 

Lesen: 
1. Anforderungstelegramm schicken 
2. Quittung auslesen (enthält die Nutzdaten) 
Funktioniert schon ganz gut, aber nach wenigen Versuchen bricht alles zusammen und die Anlage kommuniziert nicht mehr mit meinem PC 

Frage: Muss ich nach dem Empfang noch mal quittieren? 

Kann mir hier einer sagen wie die Telegrammen aufgebaut sein müssen, gibt es da ein Tutorial für? 

Ich hab mir das selber zusammengebastelt! Gibt es ein Tutorial in dem die Datentelegramme genau beschrieben sind. Vor allem die möglichen OPcodes, Fehlermeldungen und eventuell andere wichtige Infos die mir vielleicht nocht fehlen? 

Danke, 
_DM_


----------



## volker (10 Juni 2005)

schau mal auf meine homepage.
dort liegt ein VB Quellcode für die kommunikation mit einer s5


----------



## _dm_ (10 Juni 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal auf meine homepage.
> dort liegt ein VB Quellcode für die kommunikation mit einer s5



war ich drauf, wo liegt der denn da?
Ist Dein Programm in .NET geschrieben?

Ich brauch auf jeden Fall eine Doku wo die Opcodes, Fehelrkennungen und ähnliches Dokumentiert sind, am besten eine wo alle Telegramm-Arten genau nach zu lesen sind. Kennst Du eine Quelle?


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
liegt unter sonstiges, ist VBA Programm das die AS511 Schnittstelle(Progrmmierschnittstelle) bedient, habe ich ausprobiert, geht. Ob es deinen Ansprüchen genügt?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## _dm_ (10 Juni 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> liegt unter sonstiges, ist VBA Programm das die AS511 Schnittstelle(Progrmmierschnittstelle) bedient, habe ich ausprobiert, geht. Ob es deinen Ansprüchen genügt?
> 
> mfg
> ...




Hi Dietmar, 

ich werd mir das mal ansehen und schauen ob ich daraus mehr Erkenntnisse gewinnen kann. Habe allerdings eine Kommunikation über TCP/IP und ein Protokollwandler, der von H1 auf TCP umsetzt. Mal sehen. 

Aber zum allgemeinen Verständnis such ich so eine Doku und kann nix gescheites finden.

LG Dirk


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
da wirst Du auch keine großartige Unterstützung erfahren, nicht umsonst kosten solche Programme z.B. von  Deltalogic ab 400€ aufwärts. Kannst Dir ja mal die fertigen Programme anschauen die meisten laufen als Demo mit Zeitbeschränkung.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## _dm_ (10 Juni 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da wirst Du auch keine großartige Unterstützung erfahren, nicht umsonst kosten solche Programme z.B. von  Deltalogic ab 400€ aufwärts. Kannst Dir ja mal die fertigen Programme anschauen die meisten laufen als Demo mit Zeitbeschränkung.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Hmmm. da seh ich nicht wie es funzt, die werden wohl keinen Quellcode beilegen... Muss doch irgendwo eine Doku geben wo Opcodes, Fehlermeldungen, QUittungstelgramme und Anforderungstelegramme beschrieben sind...


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wußt ich's doch, kannst ja mal hier reinschauen ist zwar englisch,und nur das AS511, RS3964R Protokoll aber mit Links die helfen könnten:
http://www.runmode.com/usefulstuff.htm

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2005)

_dm_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm. da seh ich nicht wie es funzt, die werden wohl keinen Quellcode beilegen... Muss doch irgendwo eine Doku geben wo Opcodes, Fehlermeldungen, QUittungstelgramme und Anforderungstelegramme beschrieben sind...



Hallo, 
die meisten unserer Anwender interessiert auch nicht 
wie es funktioniert, sondern nur dass es funktioniert. 

Wenn jemand aber eine spezielle Anpassung machen 
möchten, verkaufen wir auch den dokumentierten 
Quellcode, für AS 511 liegt der Preis bei 4.500 EUR.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

